# I think my wife is crazy



## tjbryner (Feb 10, 2011)

After making many types of wines and some of them are nto your normal wines. My wife asked me if we could do a batch of Swedish fish........

I saw someone on here said the only thing they didn't ferment was the tractor, But this is a going to be a little strange I think....

Anyone think it would work out?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 10, 2011)

If my wife said that I would do it in a heartbeat and let her know there might be a few other misc things you might need to make it. Your chance to get that ph meter or another carboy or primary bucket!


----------



## Duster (Feb 10, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> If my wife said that I would do it in a heartbeat and let her know there might be a few other misc things you might need to make it. Your chance to get that ph meter or another carboy or primary bucket!



Every time I try that she usually changes her mind


----------



## tjbryner (Feb 10, 2011)

Duster said:


> Every time I try that she usually changes her mind


I get slapped in the back of the head.....


----------



## BobF (Feb 10, 2011)

wow ... I pity you guys. My wife always says, "Sure! It's still cheaper than a bass boat/trailer/engine combo!"


----------



## Sirs (Feb 10, 2011)

BobF said:


> wow ... I pity you guys. My wife always says, "Sure! It's still cheaper than a bass boat/trailer/engine combo!"


I hear ya mine basically does the same she says you get me what I want when I ask so why shouldn't you get what you want if you need it??

nothing better than a woman who loves you as much as you do her


----------



## Wade E (Feb 10, 2011)

Mine just shrugs her shoulders and walsk away now.


----------



## xanxer82 (Feb 10, 2011)

Sirs said:


> I hear ya mine basically does the same she says you get me what I want when I ask so why shouldn't you get what you want if you need it??
> 
> nothing better than a woman who loves you as much as you do her



Thats how Kat is with me. She wants me to have the things I want.


----------



## Randoneur (Feb 10, 2011)

When you look around and find that you've taken over all of the basement and most of the back yard and never heard a complaint......


----------



## okwine39 (Feb 10, 2011)

I hope your talking about the candy


----------



## RedNeckWino (Feb 10, 2011)

Last time I wanted a new carboy, she bought it. Then SHE put it to use with the wine she wanted. Go figure.


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Feb 10, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Mine just shrugs her shoulders and walsk away now.



How many years til I get to that point?


----------



## tonyt (Feb 10, 2011)

Duster said:


> Every time I try that she usually changes her mind



Either way you win, right.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 11, 2011)

I mentioned I needed to look for a deal on carboys, my wife told me to go buy new if I needed it now and she would pay for it. Ended up not needing at the time. I love my wife....


----------



## Arne (Feb 11, 2011)

BobF said:


> wow ... I pity you guys. My wife always says, "Sure! It's still cheaper than a bass boat/trailer/engine combo!"



Sure Bob, now is your chance. That thing hanging off the back of the boat is my new degasser. Should get rid of all the CO2 with that bad boy. lol, Arne.


----------



## tjbryner (Feb 11, 2011)

okwine39 said:


> I hope your talking about the candy



Yep talking about the candy type. She picked up a bag for me to look at the ingredients and to test the SG and see how much I needed for a 2 gal batch.

Well She did manage to bring the empty bag home to me..LOL 

I guess I'm going to give it a try, After all she stuck by my side for things like my Oak leaf wine. 

If it works out I'll post the recipe for anyone wanting to try something strange  ..... What the worst thing that could happen?


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 11, 2011)

tjbryner said:


> Yep talking about the candy type. She picked up a bag for me to look at the ingredients and to test the SG and see how much I needed for a 2 gal batch.
> 
> Well She did manage to bring the empty bag home to me..LOL
> 
> ...



The question is, are you using the red sweedish fish or the multi colored ones?


----------



## tjbryner (Feb 11, 2011)

Red as of now. Plus I didn't know they made an others....

Please don't let my wife know that!


----------



## GrandpasFootsteps (Feb 11, 2011)

okwine39 said:


> I hope your talking about the candy



Don't do this.


----------



## Brian (Feb 11, 2011)

GrandpasFootsteps said:


> Don't do this.



LOOK OUT you just gave these crazy winemakers another idea.... hehehe That is one wine (fish) that I am not going to try... YUCK...


----------



## roblloyd (Feb 11, 2011)

Brian said:


> LOOK OUT you just gave these crazy winemakers another idea.... hehehe That is one wine (fish) that I am not going to try... YUCK...



You've never tried Chateau Sushi?
It's a fishy taste with a hint of soy sauce and aromas of wasabe.


----------



## Brian (Feb 11, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> You've never tried Chateau Sushi?



I do love sushi but a wine like that just dosen't appeal... :<


----------



## ohbeary (Feb 11, 2011)

tjbryner said:


> After making many types of wines and some of them are nto your normal wines. My wife asked me if we could do a batch of Swedish fish........
> 
> I saw someone on here said the only thing they didn't ferment was the tractor, But this is a going to be a little strange I think....
> 
> Anyone think it would work out?



just because you can ferment it, doesn't mean you should, lutefisk is pretty damn bad without making a drink with it


----------



## Arne (Feb 11, 2011)

ohbeary said:


> just because you can ferment it, doesn't mean you should, lutefisk is pretty damn bad without making a drink with it



My dad said when he was a kid, the lutefisk came in a big block. They would set it on the walk in front of the grocery. The wonderful flavors came from when the local dog population came by and squirted on it. Ya gotta love my Swedish ancestory. Arne.


----------



## JordanPond (Feb 11, 2011)

GrandpasFootsteps said:


> Don't do this.



OMG, this makes soooo much more sense now. I had no idea sweedish fish were candy. Excuse me while I crawl back under my rock.


----------



## tjbryner (Feb 11, 2011)

For those that might have misunderstood me It's a candy not FISH, I have Been around the world a few times and have tried stuff like that and not looking to do it again!


----------



## ohbeary (Feb 12, 2011)

Arne tid till stopp lek , JAG förstådd de var godis, my son makes with vodka and some jelly sweets a thing that is not to my taste, nicer is Werthers toffee disolved in vodka, or warm some vodka and 2 mars bars then liquidise this is very nice


----------



## Arne (Feb 13, 2011)

Ohbeary,
I have a Swedish heritage, but that is 2 generations back. The only time I even heard Swede spoken was when we went to Oakland Nebr. when I was a kid. In other words, I have no idea what you wrote, but appreciate every bit of it. lol, Arne.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 13, 2011)

Arne said:


> Ohbeary,
> I have a Swedish heritage, but that is 2 generations back. The only time I even heard Swede spoken was when we went to Oakland Nebr. when I was a kid. In other words, I have no idea what you wrote, but appreciate every bit of it. lol, Arne.




Translated...
"Arne time to stop playing, I understood they were candy"


----------



## tjbryner (Sep 17, 2011)

Well I finally got around to a 2 gal batch of this stuff. Talk about a heavy cherry flavor and the taste of the candy carried all the way thru. 

The fermentation is as strong as the skillets so be aware of a mess!!! (don't ask) The recipe I used will be posted as soon as I get a final verdict from the Wife and friends. (i'll be getting out a bottle of this stuff and my violet for tasting this weekend)


----------



## tonyt (Sep 17, 2011)

Atlantic Herring wine?


----------



## SarahRides (Sep 18, 2011)

After doing the skittle wine...........Now I might be thinking sweet tart!!!!!!


----------



## Sirs (Sep 18, 2011)

tonyt said:


> Atlantic Herring wine?



LOL we've made that to fish with you cut them into bite sized chunks fill about 1/2 a 5 gallon bucket then cover with water after a day in warm sun talk abut being aromatic............... fish seem to get almost drunk on it only after a partial day of fermenting would hate to see if it went to full ferment.


----------



## Sirs (Sep 18, 2011)

we used to make popcicles like that too for the fish made awesome bait


----------

